# Yet another full-timer



## RogerGW (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I'm new on this forum, so I thought I'd introduce myself. My motorhome is a 2008 Trigano Tribute 650, which I share with Jenny, my little Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

I was previous full-timing in a caravan and tow car for 18 months but switched to a motorhome in November 2009. So far this has been only in Britain but in May I intend leaving for a tour of northern Europe, visiting the Benelux countries, Scandinavia and Finland.

I've been buying guides and phrasebooks, and I think I've got all the extras I need for the motorhome, but I expect I've overlooked something. I'll find out when I get to the other side of the Channel tunnel!

I look forward to learning from all the experienced folk on here.

If you'd like to read about (and see) what I've been doing, please feel free to visit my blog, at Roger’s Rambles . I'm currently writing the next item.

Regards,

Roger Whitehead


----------



## l77 tuf (Mar 4, 2010)

the people who produce the aires books for europe do very good guides to europe inc discount cards for campsites if you use them that is


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the site. Plenty of info about on this site for - home and away M/Hg - wilding and site locations.

John )Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Roger
Nice blog


----------



## cipro (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome Roger, can be a bit of a mad house but all ways good fun
your blog looks very professional and interesting


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 4, 2010)

hi there and welcome we also fulltime its a great way of life hope you enjoy the site ad the great folks on here


----------



## RogerGW (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, all.

The camping guides I have so far are the latest versions of the ACSI book, including card, the ACSI DVD and the Caravan Club's _Caravan Europe 2_.

I also have the latest Michelin atlas for northern Europe, the mainland Europe map for my TomTom XL satnav and, as general reference. the Lonely Planet guide to western Europe.

I think that's enough to see me through but if there's anything I've overlooked, please say.

Roger


----------



## vantoguk (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice blog Roger, how do you do your photographs? What sort of camera are you using and how do you link them to your flicka account?


----------



## vanmandan (Mar 5, 2010)

for full timing in Europe , you can't do much better than :
MagBaz Travels


----------



## RogerGW (Mar 5, 2010)

vantoguk said:


> Nice blog Roger, how do you do your photographs? What sort of camera are you using and how do you link them to your flicka account?



Thanks. I use a Nikon D300 and, as my carry-around, a Ricoh Caplio GX100.

Uploading to Flickr can be done several ways. I recommend installing their own uploader program -- see Flickr: Tools to upload and share .

Roger

[A day or so later] Sorry; I misread your second question. Go to any of your Flickr pictures, click on All Sizes, choose the size you want. Underneath it will be a small block of HTML. Copy that into your blog or message. You might need to insert a positioning command, such as Class="left". Leave a space either side of that command.


----------



## RogerGW (Mar 5, 2010)

vanmandan said:


> for full timing in Europe , you can't do much better than :
> MagBaz Travels



Thanks. Yes, it is comprehensive, isn't it? I was recommended it a couple of weeks ago.

Roger


----------

